# What is the best protein powder?



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have gone through several different proteins now, combat, gold standard, lean-mass gainer, serious mass, arnie mass/whey, and jym.  I have been doing some research on amino spiking in protein and am wondering what you think is the best protein powder?  So far Jym protein powder looks promising, but is expensive.... So before just buying anything and giving into the advertising, I'm curious to hear what your opinions are on this.  Is Jym really that promising or is good old fashioned whey the same thing?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think most of that stuff is bullshit.  I rarely ever drink a protein shake but I always liked GNC whey isolate the best because it tastes good lol.   Just eat like a savage.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

i eat 3 solid meals and drinks 3 shakes a day, all within 3 hours of each other(usually).  I understand eating solids>protein drinks, but when i'm in a rush for class/work i don't have time to cook or eat a solid meal.  Also i make my shakes with2 oz heavy whipping cream, whole milk, 1/4 cup oats, 1 banana.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2014)

View attachment 1615


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2014)

Truenutrition.Com

Get the cold filtered isowhey.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 8, 2014)

best protein = cheapest protein


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2014)

I can't believe people still blow money on protein powders...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't believe people still blow money on protein powders...



Thank you.  D-bol is cheaper.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't believe people still blow money on protein powders...



riiiiiiiiiight!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with one shake after the gym for some quick protein and whatever else you add to it But 3 shakes a day?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> Hey everyone, I have gone through several different proteins now, combat, gold standard, lean-mass gainer, serious mass, arnie mass/whey, and jym.  I have been doing some research on amino spiking in protein and am wondering what you think is the best protein powder?  So far Jym protein powder looks promising, but is expensive.... So before just buying anything and giving into the advertising, I'm curious to hear what your opinions are on this.  Is Jym really that promising or is good old fashioned whey the same thing?


n
If you're uk, ROI, check out myprotein mate.


----------



## woodswise (Nov 8, 2014)

While dieting on a keto diet, I use whey protein to keep me full in between meals.  I like One Body Nutrition whey protein, because it tastes great!  I would never use whey protein while bulking, except maybe as a during or immediately post workout shake, because whole foods are so much better for you.

And that's why Pillar doesn't believe in whey protein  . . . because he is in permabulk mode!  (also known as permabeast mode).


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 8, 2014)

Casein (or complete milk protein - 80% casein 20% whey) helps with catabolism more than any other protein. This before long workouts, "fasted" cardio sessions, times when you can't get a meal in for 4+ hours, or bed.


I'm not as much of a fan of whey anymore bc high Leucine BCAA will spike muscle protein synthesis during and directly after intense lifting days just like whey, but does it faster. Also when you add in BCAA it truly is a supplement i.e. no affect on your macros or any part of your actual diet - I'm also not a fan of making protein shakes any kind of meal replacement or staple in a diet. 3 shakes a day is no accident, if you plan out your shakes you can plan out a quick meal that has already been made ahead of time (we call it meal prep).


----------



## Jada (Nov 8, 2014)

Syntha  6! Mm good


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 8, 2014)

have one tub of Trutein always in the house. Usually mix it with some oatmeal in the am.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes I take a casein shake about 7 am and then one about 9 pm. Gets me through when I can't escape the classroom to eat (damn kids!)


----------



## Manski (Nov 8, 2014)

I take a high cal high protein shake made with skim milk right after workout then eat a meal bout 11/2 later. Also I take a casein shake right before bed.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for all of the positive/negative/sarcastic responses guys, they have helped me decide to update my diet plan.  I will now be eating 4-5 solid meals (i guess I'll have to "meal prep") since i am trying to bulk, and will keep the shakes to a minimum and only when I am too busy to cook/etc. An example of this diet would be as follows.

7a.m. 3 whole eggs, 1 1/2c steel cut oats, 1 bananna
10a.m. 1 scoop protein 
1p.m. 8 oz. grass-fed beef, 2c. brown rice
4p.m.2 scoop protein
7p.m. 10 oz chicken, 2c. potatoes, 2c. spinach
10p.m. 5o.z. salmon, 1c. brown rice

any and all advice/critique is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Try and add a scoop of oats to your shakes, good calories but most important arguably helps the absorbtion of the protein in the shake.some research suggests that protein shakes are ineffective as much of it passes through the digestive tract without much of it becoming available.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for all of the positive/negative/sarcastic responses guys, they have helped me decide to update my diet plan.  I will now be eating 4-5 solid meals (i guess I'll have to "meal prep") since i am trying to bulk, and will keep the shakes to a minimum and only when I am too busy to cook/etc. An example of this diet would be as follows.
> 
> 7a.m. 3 whole eggs, 1 1/2c steel cut oats, 1 bananna
> 10a.m. 1 scoop protein
> ...



Plus you'll have big gaps in your day without carbs mate.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Plus you'll have big gaps in your day without carbs mate.



potatoes, brown rice, and oats will be my carbs


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

I hear you bro. But you're trying to grow right? Well you're not taking anything after 7 am until 1 pm then nothing until 7! You'd be better moving your late night carbs 10 pm to earlier in the day, then havibg a casenite shake at 10 (with a scoop of outs if you feel the need).


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> I hear you bro. But you're trying to grow right? Well you're not taking anything after 7 am until 1 pm then nothing until 7! You'd be better moving your late night carbs 10 pm to earlier in the day, then havibg a casenite shake at 10 (with a scoop of outs if you feel the need).



Thanks for your input man! I agree my morning/early afternoon diet is a little off, will definitely put your advice into consideration.  Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Pleasure bro. See what feels best for you and how your gains are going.  Keeps us posted man.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 8, 2014)

will do!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 8, 2014)

Throw a steak in the blender if you want to drink some protein.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

ON makes good powder


----------



## conan (Nov 9, 2014)

Cellucor - COR-Performance Whey!  I like the cinnamon swirl the best!


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 9, 2014)

The testicles of the bull is known to contain the most protein and testosterone that can be absorbed from eating it.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 9, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> The testicles of the bull is known to contain the most protein and testosterone that can be absorbed from eating it.



lol i've heard that from somewhere before? i think i'll pass though


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 12, 2014)

Not to steal the thread, food of course is the best source of protein as we all know.  However I always see people drinking shakes at the gym during their workout.  That would be too filling for me.  I'm more of a pill kind of guy.  I take creatine 4200, 4 pills 2 hours before my workout.  I've also used protein pills, 1000mg protein.  I would think that they would digest at a slower rate and be absorbed more.  Anyone a fan of the protein pills???


----------



## Paolos (Nov 12, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> i eat 3 solid meals and drinks 3 shakes a day, all within 3 hours of each other(usually).  I understand eating solids>protein drinks, but when i'm in a rush for class/work i don't have time to cook or eat a solid meal.  Also i make my shakes with2 oz heavy whipping cream, whole milk, 1/4 cup oats, 1 banana.



Kingblasted.... I agree with the bros about solid food. If you make food prep enough of a priority you will get your meals in. 
My wife and I both run businesses and handle the household responsibilities and make time to prep and eat our meals. She eats
6/day and I eat 8/day.  Work you way up slowly adding meals and it will become part of your routine. Carry a 6-pack
fitness meal bag with you and your good to go.

I do admit one of my meals is a hybrid with a protein shake and oatmeal for the carb. I like allmax isoflex it is very clean
with minimal fillers.

Good luck borther!


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 12, 2014)

USN gf1 35pound for 2.2kg good to me


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

Any isolate that I can buy in bulk for cheap. Canadianprotein.com is a great one.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

Also, meal prep day sucks.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 12, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Anyone a fan of the protein pills???



honestly i've never tried these myself, a friend of mine says the taste isn't the best which has kept me away from these


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 12, 2014)

I like carnivor because it's dairy free, I saw mhp is coming with a beef isolate as well


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 12, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Kingblasted.... I agree with the bros about solid food. If you make food prep enough of a priority you will get your meals in.
> My wife and I both run businesses and handle the household responsibilities and make time to prep and eat our meals. She eats
> 6/day and I eat 8/day.  Work you way up slowly adding meals and it will become part of your routine. Carry a 6-pack
> fitness meal bag with you and your good to go.
> ...



honestly i have cut ALL protein shakes out of my diet for the past 3-4 days, i was using ON whey gold standard protein before i decided to just eat solids.  One thing I noticed since i stopped using protein powder is i don't get this feeling anymore where i feel "too full". also, oddly my lower abs have been showing a little more and i look less bloated(stomach wise) I am 153.8lbs last time i weighed myself(yesterday after workout), thanks to all the critique i now have what i consider a pretty solid diet plan.  any suggestions or critiques to my plan are more than welcome!

7a.m. 4 eggs, 1 1/2c steel cut oats, 1 banana
10a.am 8 oz chicken, 1 1/2c. brown rice
1p.m. 4 o.z. beef patty, 1 1/2c mashed potatoes
4p.m. 8oz chicken, 2c brown rice, 2c spinach
7p.m.2 eggs, 1 1/2c oats, 1 banana


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 12, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> Also, meal prep day sucks.




Smoke some trees before cooking, makes the task less boring lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 12, 2014)

I prefer food over protein powder.....


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 18, 2014)

I think that Optimum Nutrition's Performance whey is pretty good. The chocolate flavor is probably one of the best out of the ones I had and the protein is pretty cheap.
http://www.samedaysupplements.com/o...mance-whey-chocolate-protein-25-servings.html


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> honestly i have cut ALL protein shakes out of my diet for the past 3-4 days, i was using ON whey gold standard protein before i decided to just eat solids.  One thing I noticed since i stopped using protein powder is i don't get this feeling anymore where i feel "too full". also, oddly my lower abs have been showing a little more and i look less bloated(stomach wise) I am 153.8lbs last time i weighed myself(yesterday after workout), thanks to all the critique i now have what i consider a pretty solid diet plan.  any suggestions or critiques to my plan are more than welcome!
> 
> 7a.m. 4 eggs, 1 1/2c steel cut oats, 1 banana
> 10a.am 8 oz chicken, 1 1/2c. brown rice
> ...



I think most people would benefit from dropping protein powders and replacing them with food.

After a month of stopping using powder I looked and felt considerably better.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> I think most people would benefit from dropping protein powders and replacing them with food.
> 
> After a month of stopping using powder I looked and felt considerably better.



Did you start using your ninja blender to blend chicken and broccoli or was it just the over consumption of protein making you build fat and not muscle


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 18, 2014)

best protein is free protein ask around the office I bet some lazy ass has some expiring somewhere they will give yah . If I was paying for the best I would buy isopure if I wanted the best tasting i would by syntha 6 chocolate peanut butter if I wanted a good 10lb bag Gold standard is good and good bang for the buck in bulk  . But seriously right now I am working on a 10lb bag of muscle milk I saw a fattie taking to the trash scooped that up then I chick I work with gave me a full 3lbs of Isopure cookies and cream bc she didnt like it I threw that right in the bag of muscle milk chocolate tastes like shit but works in a pinch when I dont have time to eat after work outs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

my best gains came when i dropped the shakes and had only solid meals..Im still not against one shake post workout cause i find it hard to eat right after a hard day at the gym


----------



## whitelml (Nov 19, 2014)

I buy the 5lb bag of muscletech whey at sams club only bc its cheap as fuk.  I might through a scoop in the blender with some blueberries post workout along with a seperate meal.   5lbs will last me a few months


----------



## Motivated (Nov 28, 2014)

I like the casein protein by ON. taste so good. also ON is a reputable brand. there has been protein tests online that show alot of companies underdose the protein...

I usually mix the casein protein with my oats (raw) and milk. tastes so good.  

i read studies that show whey protein digests to fast on its own so i recommend any of you guys who use whey to  mix whey with milk or cottage cheese or consume with another protein source not whey alone.(can even buy casein protein and whey and take 1 scoop of each)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2014)

ON has been a good brand ive used for years...it blends very well and doesnt have that bitter hard board taste to it


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ultimate Muscle Provider (UMP) by Beverly International.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 2, 2014)

Optimum Nutrition is the best brand i ever used.


----------



## Cynderella (Dec 3, 2014)

Hexapro is my personal favorite every flavor taste good but I love the cookies and cream. I mix it with water and it's still great so if your bulking an mix it with any dairy or almond milk whatever it should be amazing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't believe people still blow money on protein powders...



oh trust me, they do


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 3, 2014)

If i have a shake it's post wo if i dont feel like i can eat or maybe a casein before bed during a bulk. Divine is my favorite brand. I know a rep for them that gives a great discount. NO other brand tastes better if ya like shakes!


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 7, 2014)

for those of you that put oats in your protein shake, are you using uncooked or cooked?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 7, 2014)

curtisvill said:


> for those of you that put oats in your protein shake, are you using uncooked or cooked?



Uncooked oatmeal for me... If its old fashion oats i let it sit for a few, if its the quick oatmeal i chug it right away


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 8, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Uncooked oatmeal for me... If its old fashion oats i let it sit for a few, if its the quick oatmeal i chug it right away



Got to give this a try. I only use protein shakes pwo and eat a meal about an hour later.


----------



## shenky (Dec 15, 2014)

Protein powders have their place. Whey post workout is optimal, but not crucial. Casein is useful if you are in a rush or don't have another protein source available. It's all about convenience. Personally, I use whey post work out and that's pretty much it. 

I buy whatever is on sale on BB.com


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 15, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Not to steal the thread, food of course is the best source of protein as we all know.  However I always see people drinking shakes at the gym during their workout.  That would be too filling for me.  I'm more of a pill kind of guy.  I take creatine 4200, 4 pills 2 hours before my workout.  I've also used protein pills, 1000mg protein.  I would think that they would digest at a slower rate and be absorbed more.  Anyone a fan of the protein pills???



1000mg of protein in a pill? WTF how huge is that pill?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think a 00 pill can fit ~700mg of most powders. So 1000mg pill isn't that big.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 15, 2014)

A lot of pills come with a gram each.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 15, 2014)

Motivated said:


> I like the casein protein by ON. taste so good. also ON is a reputable brand. there has been protein tests online that show alot of companies underdose the protein...
> 
> I usually mix the casein protein with my oats (raw) and milk. tastes so good.
> 
> i read studies that show whey protein digests to fast on its own so i recommend any of you guys who use whey to  mix whey with milk or cottage cheese or consume with another protein source not whey alone.(can even buy casein protein and whey and take 1 scoop of each)



I do the same thing my man. Some protein powder mixed in with oats is real good.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 15, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> I think a 00 pill can fit ~700mg of most powders. So 1000mg pill isn't that big.



Wow. At least with a shake it's like i'm enjoying a dessert or small meal. Not sure if I want to get that many calories from a pill.


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

I normally take Optimum Nutrition as I feel they are the best quality for the money you spend but reading your post you've already tried them. I'm currently taking Quest protein to change it up. Their protein is just as good as their protein bars!

http://www.samedaysupplements.com/quest-nutrition-peanut-butter-protein-powder-2lb.html


----------

